# Upgrading from apache22 to apache24 on 9.3-p9



## ph0enix (Jan 29, 2015)

Can I upgrade from apache22 to apache24 using portmaster?  If not, what's the best way of doing it?  

Thank you!


----------



## obsigna (Jan 29, 2015)

See the -o option in portmaster(8).

Be aware of some changes between apache22 and apache24 (s. http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/upgrading.html).

PS: portmaster does no movement/adaption of the settings. You need to transfer the settings, e.g. in /usr/local/etc/apache22 manually to /usr/local/etc/apache24. Note also that the default DocumentRoot (among other settings) has been changed to /usr/local/www/apache24/data. So, you either need to adapt the settings or move some files/directories around.


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 29, 2015)

obsigna said:


> See the -o option in portmaster(8).
> 
> Be aware of some changes between apache22 and apache24 (s. http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/upgrading.html).
> 
> PS: portmaster does no movement/adaption of the settings. You need to transfer the settings, e.g. in /usr/local/etc/apache22 manually to /usr/local/etc/apache24. Note also that the default DocumentRoot (among other settings) has been changed to /usr/local/www/apache24/data. So, you either need to adapt the settings or move some files/directories around.



Thank you!


----------

